# Five rules for a man to be Happy (pg 13)



## richoso1 (Sep 25, 2007)

FIVE RULES FOR MEN TO FOLLOW TO A HAPPY LIFE:

1. It's important to have a woman, who helps at home, who cooks from time to
time, cleans up and has a job.

2. It's important to have a woman, who can make you laugh.

3. It's important to have a woman, who you can trust and who doesn't lie to
you.


4. It's important to have a woman, who is good in bed and who likes to be
with
you.

5. It's very, very, very important that these four women do not know each
other.


----------



## domn8_ion (Sep 25, 2007)

Rule 5 needs to be in bold, caps, and screaming at everyone. That's funny.


----------



## placebo (Sep 25, 2007)

And if they do....... well.... I hope your living in Utah!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 25, 2007)

goodone rich.........

i just copied and pasted and emailed to all my buds if you don't mind........lheheheheheh


dude


----------

